# Excercise machines



## HowDareThey (Dec 31, 2010)

Those mini trampolines are supposed to be healthy for the lymph system and easy on the joints.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

I use an elliptical everyday. I don't think that they necessarily cause hip and knee problems. After all, your feet aren't actually hitting the ground and the impact isn't near as hard as when you run on solid ground. Also, ellipticals allow you to build strength quickly by providing different levels of resistance. However, I do believe that the best form of exercise is done outside in the open air. Humans need to remember that spending time outside is quite beneficial to maintaining good health.


----------

